# Female powerlifter in need of help cutting



## Hotmess (Aug 29, 2014)

In the past 4-5 months since I have been gone I have been powerlifting.  The mass I wanted after I lost a lot of weight was not there so per my boyfriends advice at the time I decided to powerlift and before I knew it I was on a team competing . I went through my first bulk which has been great but I miss the definition and I'm ready to see what I have going on under this fluff.  I could use a lil advise on where to go from here to start working to bring out some of this muscle. So any tips pertaining to sets and reps cardio would be appreciated. I prefer to lift about 4 times a week and I throw on the boxing gloves once a week.I'm natty at the moment but looking into my first cycle. I will post about that on another thread. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 29, 2014)

Cutting is all about diet. Calculate your TDEE, reduce by 5-10%. 

A typical 4-day Bro Split would work fine if you're looking to increase your training volume relative to your PL work. 

Here's a typical BB style 4-day split:

Monday: Chest and Triceps

Bench Press: 4 sets of 8-12 reps

Incline Dumbbell Press:  4 sets of 8-12 reps

Machine Flies: 3-4 sets of 8-12 reps

Dips: 4 sets of reps to failure

Tricep extensions (cable, straight bar): 4 sets of 8-12 reps

Tricep extensions (cable , curved bar)  3 sets of 8-12 reps

Skull Crushers : 3-4 sets of 8-12 reps

Tuesday: Back and Biceps

Wide Grip pullups: 4 sets to failure

Deadlifts: 4 sets of 5-8 reps

Lat Pulldowns: 3-4 sets of 8-10 reps

Cable Rows: 3 sets of 8-12 reps

DB curls: 4 sets of 8-12

Close Grip Chinups: 4 sets of 8-12 reps

Hammer Curls: 3 sets of 8-12 reps

Thurs: Shoulders and  Abs

Military Press: 4 sets of 8-10 reps

Dumbbell Shoulder Press: 4 sets of 8-10 reps

Lateral Raises: 4 sets of 8-10 reps

Front Raises: 3 sets of 8-10 reps

Situps: 4 sets to failure

Crunches: 4- sets to failure

Planks: 4 sets of failure

Friday: Legs and Abs

Squats: 4 sets of 8-10 reps

Leg Press: 3 sets of 8-10 reps

Leg Curls: 3 sets of 8-12 reps

Calf Raises (standing): 4 sets to failure

Calf Raises  (sitting): 4 sets to failure

Ball Oblique twist: 4 sets to failure

Leg raises: 3-4 sets to failure

Bicycle Kicks: 3-4 sets to failure

Saturday: Rest

Sunday: Rest


----------



## Hero Swole (Aug 29, 2014)

As far as powerlifting training goes you could always add a bit more volume. Sheiko and smolov unexpectedly leaned me out a little bit. But if your going to be on a caloric deficit I don't really recommend them. 

Besides that use the my fitness pall app to track your macros. Then tweak them as you go. The app sets the protein requirements too low bump them up to 25% and you should be good.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey lady,

Glad to see you back 

Are you going to continue to powerlift?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hotmess said:


> In the past 4-5 months since I have been gone I have been powerlifting.  The mass I wanted after I lost a lot of weight was not there so per my boyfriends advice at the time I decided to powerlift and before I knew it I was on a team competing . I went through my first bulk which has been great but I miss the definition and I'm ready to see what I have going on under this fluff.  I could use a lil advise on where to go from here to start working to bring out some of this muscle. So any tips pertaining to sets and reps cardio would be appreciated. I prefer to lift about 4 times a week and I throw on the boxing gloves once a week.I'm natty at the moment but looking into my first cycle. I will post about that on another thread. Thank you so much in advance.



Getting definition is about diet for the most part. Since you're powerlifting, and assuming you have no meets coming up, I'd go with a slight caloric deficit around 5-10% as Nble suggested. This should help you with not losing too much strength (you may continue to get stronger actually depending on some factors), will help lean you out, etc. Another option would be to eat right around maintenance and/or carb cycle. Sets and reps have little to do with bringing out muscle definition Exocet that they may help you burn more calories in some circumstances. 

Another great option for cutting is to implement to HIIT into your training. Do some sprints/hill sprints, bleacher sprints, get a push sled/prowler and push it around a parking lot or open field (I just got one a few months ago and LOVE IT), etc. Good luck


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Aug 30, 2014)

You look pretty lean and mean already in your avi! (don't know if it's current or not) but there's really no other information I can throw in here other than eat whole healthy foods and do as the others have said about 5-10% deficit.  lots of water and watch your sodium intake if you're really wanting to "see" the results.   ease into it slowly and you should keep a fair bit of muscle.  Creatine Ethyl Ester gave me a lot of strength and actually made me look dry and vascular like tren almost..   just a thought for you to try seing as you're natty!

oh and btw your tats are beautiful, you could look like Tiller in the face for all I know but GOD your body is sexy with all that ink!  Good luck girl! and welcome to UGBB!


----------



## Hotmess (Aug 30, 2014)

Jenner said:


> Hey lady,
> 
> Glad to see you back
> 
> Are you going to continue to powerlift?



Hi! Good question..powerlifting and training for meets is a full time job so for the time being no . You know how tedious it can be I'm sure prepping for a show. I just want to focus a lil bit more on aesthetics put my headphones on and enjoy lifting again..the pressure took a lil bit of fun out of it and I don't just do it to be cute it's my therapy. So for now yeah on leg days I will hit squats.. I will still bench and deadlift but less focus on strength. Any advice?? I'm already back to eating clean I just need to calc my macros and mealprep ..


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Aug 30, 2014)

if you have the cash Spongy could work wonders with what you already have..    just sayin, he's pretty damn proven.   I'm broke or I'd be all over that!    edit: (spongy that is)


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 30, 2014)

Hotmess said:


> I just need to calc my macros and mealprep ..




What's your weight?

Approximate %BF - Current & Target?

Activity level? Lifting + Cardio + Lifestyle Activity


Lastly, your current diet? would be much easier to tweak your diet than everyone basically scaling down their own cut diets to fit your macros


----------



## widehips71 (Aug 30, 2014)

I use a custom combination of Irons two double cheeseburgers a day, followed by loosies gallon of ice cream before bed.  I mean look how much I've cut down the past few weeks with it.  Gonna have to change my handle to NarrowHips if I get any smaller


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 31, 2014)

Hotmess said:


> Hi! Good question..powerlifting and training for meets is a full time job so for the time being no . You know how tedious it can be I'm sure prepping for a show. I just want to focus a lil bit more on aesthetics put my headphones on and enjoy lifting again..the pressure took a lil bit of fun out of it and I don't just do it to be cute it's my therapy. So for now yeah on leg days I will hit squats.. I will still bench and deadlift but less focus on strength. Any advice?? I'm already back to eating clean I just need to calc my macros and mealprep ..



yea the main reason I was asking was because of diet. You did really good losing the weight before so I would say if you logged anything at that time training / diet wise, refer back to it for sure.

I can always send you routine examples and what I eat if you are interested. As for keeping squats/bench/deads that's a give me, never get rid of those 

When you get ready for your cycle, lets talk!  Always here to help


----------



## Hotmess (Sep 1, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Cutting is all about diet. Calculate your TDEE, reduce by 5-10%.
> 
> A typical 4-day Bro Split would work fine if you're looking to increase your training volume relative to your PL work.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the workout..


----------



## Hotmess (Sep 1, 2014)

FreeBirdSam said:


> You look pretty lean and mean already in your avi! (don't know if it's current or not) but there's really no other information I can throw in here other than eat whole healthy foods and do as the others have said about 5-10% deficit.  lots of water and watch your sodium intake if you're really wanting to "see" the results.   ease into it slowly and you should keep a fair bit of muscle.  Creatine Ethyl Ester gave me a lot of strength and actually made me look dry and vascular like tren almost..   just a thought for you to try seing as you're natty!
> 
> oh and btw your tats are beautiful, you could look like Tiller in the face for all I know but GOD your body is sexy with all that ink!  Good luck girl! and welcome to UGBB!



Thanks for the advice. I am familiar with macros iifym etc.. I was just wondering what changed workout wise. Thank you for the compliments. I am going to post a pic of the bulk so you can see I am not as lean as my avi..


----------



## Hotmess (Sep 1, 2014)

Jenner said:


> yea the main reason I was asking was because of diet. You did really good losing the weight before so I would say if you logged anything at that time training / diet wise, refer back to it for sure.
> 
> I can always send you routine examples and what I eat if you are interested. As for keeping squats/bench/deads that's a give me, never get rid of those
> 
> When you get ready for your cycle, lets talk!  Always here to help



Yeah I am definitely keeping my compounds..  oh and please I would love to get some info on a good var cycle.. I have been reading about it for over a year but it would be great to see what you recommend !


----------



## Hotmess (Sep 1, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> I use a custom combination of Irons two double cheeseburgers a day, followed by loosies gallon of ice cream before bed.  I mean look how much I've cut down the past few weeks with it.  Gonna have to change my handle to NarrowHips if I get any smaller



.... so full of it.. lol..
that booty gets any bigger you are going to have to wear skirts to the gym.. or spandex.. widebutt


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 2, 2014)

Hotmess said:


> Yeah I am definitely keeping my compounds..  oh and please I would love to get some info on a good var cycle.. I have been reading about it for over a year but it would be great to see what you recommend !



Awesome, I will send you a PM


----------



## Joliver (Sep 2, 2014)

I would just do sled work.  It will blitz the fat off, plus it will benefit you as an athlete.


----------



## Canadian muscle (Sep 2, 2014)

Train for feel

Do your compound movements. The power movements all work well at burning fat and building muscle.
Just increase the rep range and number of sets 8-15 reps 4sets each exercise. Instead of trying to power through the compounds try and feel the stretch and contraction as you squeeze the hell out of your muscle. 

Aim for one or two muscle groups a day

The rest is diet. If you want pm your current diet and I will help you.


----------



## widehips71 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hotmess said:


> .... so full of it.. lol..
> that booty gets any bigger you are going to have to wear skirts to the gym.. or spandex.. widebutt



Funny you say that.  I ripped a pair of boxers like literally in half Monday doing squats.  It's getting hard to find clothes that fit


----------

